# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Is ANSOMONE HGH any good

## TRYER

ive heard so many different things about hgh ansomone, some people are saying its good and have run for 8 weeks to 3 month and others are saying they have run it for similar time and got nothing from it.
im puzzled about the amount you take and when too, ive heard 2iu eod 2iu ed and and the same about 4iu too.
also do it in morning do it in the night do it every 12 hours.

IF IVE GOT YOU PUZZLED NOW HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL!

can anyone shead some light please..

many thanks

----------


## RedBaron

I had a bad experience with Ansomone years and years ago ... but there are folks that have had a pretty good run with it. Maybe someone has some more recent experience with it that they can share. I have a strong suspicion that back in the day, Ansomone was 192aa and not 191aa. That is what all the signs pointed to when I gave them a trial.

As to when to take it, if you really care about the long term health of your body, then what you want to do with any substance you add is make it have a minimal negative impact on your normal systems ... while capitalizing on everything it can do for you. With HGH, taking your injection in the early morning after your body's own large secretion 2-3 hours after you go to sleep is going to be the best. Your body's secretion has set of a series of chemical events that will suppress your body producing anymore for a while, so injecting your HGH at this time is not going to derail your body's own triggers significantly. You don't have to have a steady level of HGH, so taking it every 12 hours doesn't really add up, and would definitely have an impact on your body's own production ... something you want to have a minimum impact on if at all possible.

As to dose, it really depends on your age and the quality of the HGH. For general health purposes, somewhere between 10-20 IU's a week will usually get the job done. For athletic endeavors, more in the neighborhood of 25-60 IU's a week is going to be needed. 

As far as every day, every other day, etc. it is really going to depend on you. Everyone responds a little differently, so different dosing protocols will work with fewer sides on different people. Through a decade of experimentation, I am going to tell you that the important thing is the number of IU's per week ... outside of that, feel free to experiment. I personally just run it early, early morning 5 days a week, and let my body rest the other two days. So far anyway, that has led to a healthy pituitary and no long term health issues. That is in no wise the only way to run ... just one that will do the job, and one that in general is pretty body systems friendly.

As far as length of cycle, the reason you hear so many of us speaking of six month cycles is because that is the window of time that will offer ALL of the benefits that HGH can provide. It has never been my intention to suggest that you can get NO benefit from HGH from running it a shorter time ... it is just that running it less than six months curtails the health benefits that you could have if you stretch it out a bit. HGH works in a cumulative way, and the results build over that slow cumulative process. In my view, if I am going to invest as much money as it takes to get HGH, I want every ounce of benefit, and I don't really want to stop taking it just as it is getting its head of steam. Otherwise it is really expensive for the meager results you will end up getting out of it. At the microscopic level, it will begin working from the first injection. It just takes a couple of months for all of those microscopic changes to cumulatively add up to something that you can see in the mirror.

Age also factors into the equation. In general HGH is really beneficial if you are older, but as you start talking about younger and younger, it becomes really expensive for the benefits. In my 20's my growth factor levels were already off the charts ... why would I waste hard earned money on something like HGH at that point. In my latter 30's ... different picture. Growth levels have dropped off, gains are coming harder, general health is starting its slow decline - so now HGH is a pretty smart investment.

Best of luck to you. Here is a link to a guide I wrote explaining a little more in general about HGH.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=265314

----------


## TRYER

so how many iu's wouldi need every day for fat loss

----------


## RedBaron

Tell me a little about your situation ... how old, general condition, training?

In general terms 2-3 IU's of pharma grade HGH will do the job. For the 3rd world offerings that you have asked about, more in the realm of 3-4-5 IU's to really see anything of significance.

The other observation I can tell you is that if you aren't already in "reasonable" shape (not in the sense of world class athlete, but just average body fat and condition), HGH really isn't going to impress you much at all. If you are obese, while HGH "may" actually be doing something at a microscopic level, it isn't going to be visible in the mirror at all. It is far better to get within shooting range of normal, then consider HGH to assist with the rest of the trip. Otherwise, about the only thing lighter will be your pocketbook.

----------


## TRYER

im 35 train 5 times a week weights only i do carry about 48lb fat

----------


## RedBaron

From the sounds of it then you would be a really good candidate to consider some HGH. I think if you were to take 3-4 IU's early morning 5-6 days a week, you would see some real improvement in your situation.

----------


## TRYER

as for the length of time to stay on it do i just see by how i look

----------


## RedBaron

You could ... I would commit to at least three months. At the three month mark, the benefits of your injections will begin to become apparent. At that point, if things are cooking right along, then extend it out to six months. Honestly, once you hit late 30's and beyond, you could benefit from HGH just about indefinitely.

For a specific purpose of losing fat, improving skin tone, and just in general getting the body back in gear, just run it until you feel like you have arrived at where you wanted to be.

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

were ansomone the brown tops?

----------


## TRYER

thanks redbaron you have been a great help and made thinks a lot clearer just one more thing before you go in doing tren 1ml eod and 1mil of deca 300 once a week to for joint relleaf is this ok to run with hgh too i was only doing this for 10 weeks or should i not do it at all or do you have any other ideas

----------


## TRYER

not got them yet bagpipe need to see what im gettin myself into before commiting

----------


## stelq61th

ansomone was said to 192aa which is considered risky to be injected, other thought is that according to some source because of some sort of pattent held by gensci-china ansomon had been produced under different less complex technology and it is prone to be creating antibodies the good news is that their number is relatively small % the smallest compared to other products such as generic HGH, etc.

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

yeah I remember now they were brown tops and each 10iu Vail comes in its own box had forgot I'd even taken them because they weren't worth remembering in my opinion. I've run jins , Chinese blue tops, ansomone, hyge and some real expensive ready mixed stuff I 59iu vials forget the name of sure it began with an S Lol anyone?. Must say the blue tops and ansomone were terrible and I would never waste my money My opinion is its seriously under dosed or a 192aa

----------


## TRYER

ive been told the best time to take it is at least an hour away from food and just before bed, is this correct

----------


## stelq61th

correct ofcourse if youre born with an autoimmune lower levels of GH, unless your ill with this condition, yore advised to inject GH next thing in the morning before breakfast 2 hours before workout in the afternoon is also good, never ever before you go to bed, suggesting that youre a healthy young adult!

----------


## TRYER

most things ive read since is saying the same as you.
first thing in the morning an hour before food and workout

----------


## nvrkuit1

If you happen to wake up in the middle of the night,
Thats really the best time.

----------

